# Presentazione



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti piacere Cristina e vengo da torino , su forumfree sono mexes , volevo chiedervi una cosa dove devo andare per modificare il nick che lo voglio sistemare, non riesco a trovare l'opzione


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

WELCOME!!

sempre Forza Milan!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

grazie , certo forza milan sempre e cmq


----------

